# Development



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Does it mean we are not going to get Ports and developers building custom roms for the razr if there are not so many now?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

There plenty of roms go to droidrzr.com


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> There plenty of roms go to droidrzr.com


+1 - there are tons out. And lots of leaks too yaaay!

[ what path? ]


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess I have just been looking at this site only and assumed all the ROMS were here. That is how it is with the HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Try Black widow build 36 for GB kernel very good rom, or if you want to try to install the .79 moto leak you can get dhacker's CM9 build for ICS kernel from droidhive. I'm running this now and it is perfect.


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

a lot of roms have non function cams.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

neoterixx64 said:


> a lot of roms have non function cams.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


That is changing with the latest builds since they are built on the ICS kernel. Dhacker and hash are killing bugs like the damn orkin man

[ ...paths? ... where we're going we don't need... paths. ]


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

_base2 said:


> That is changing with the latest builds since they are built on the ICS kernel. Dhacker and hash are killing bugs like the damn orkin man
> 
> [ ...paths? ... where we're going we don't need... paths. ]


+1 running dhacker's aokp build for ics kernel and everything working sweet


----------

